# Small, simple sound system?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a simple, non-DCC sound system to produce sounds for a railcar? It doesn't have to be specific prototype, just a basic gasoline motor sound would be fine. I also don't need to control the horn/bell or anything fancy like that, either. 

It does need to be small though, much smaller than the typical "large scale" electronics.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it does not draw over an amp, the HO Zimo works fine and they have a putt putt sound that shifts gears in a transmission. 

About 80 bucks or so I think... It was a MX645. Put it in this:










It's under the seat:









Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ITTC sound HQ 215 diesel helper works well too 


http://ittproducts.com/products.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just listened to it... yeah, seems that would do the trick, but pretty large


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

What about HQ-614 from itt products. 
Their Model T sound chip. 
Gas engine with transmission sounds. 

Craig


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01 Oct 2012 05:15 PM 
Does anyone know of a simple, non-DCC sound system to produce sounds for a railcar? It doesn't have to be specific prototype, just a basic gasoline motor sound would be fine. I also don't need to control the horn/bell or anything fancy like that, either. 

It does need to be small though, much smaller than the typical "large scale" electronics.






Ray - the two sound systems described here: 


http://www.trainelectronics.com/MP3_USB/index.htm 

and here: 

Sound System two 
may be of use to you - both are small, single board sound recorders that you program with your own sounds by plugging them into a USB port - I use them for a number of sound effects at our Children's Hospital layout. The first board records a single sound and must be modified to connect to an external speaker / amplifier.
The second card has four sound triggers and is quite a bit louder than the first - it also has a small jack built in for connection to a small external speaker and amp.


The price is very good, too - the first is a bit under $15.00 and the second is a bit over $15.00

The fidelity is not excellent but more than good enough for most of our applications.


dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a simple, non-DCC sound system to produce sounds for a railcar 
Ray, I have a spare Sierra diesel system with the RGS Goose chip in it. Not quite as simple as you might find, but great sound and quite sophisticated. (I sent you a PM.)


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg: Awesome Casey Jones Rail Bus. IS it a kit or scratch built. I built one years ago in On3 and have been thinking about building on in 1:20.3 scale, but have not been able to locate any drawings for it as the ones I had years ago have vanished. 

Dan S.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Made by Berlyn, prototype runs and is in Durango 

4 speakers in roof, sounds great. 

Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, I don't mean to side track this thread but I have a question related to your first post about the MX645. Ray mentioned he wanted a non-dcc solution. I plan on going to dcc sometime but have often wondered about using dcc decoders on straight dc. Is there a way to run some decoders on dc without having any dcc equipment (or dcc programming electronics) and still be able to take advantage of their sounds or lighting effects right out of the box? When I saw your response about the MX645 it made me wonder if this was possible.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, almost all DCC decoders will work on DC, and almost all DCC sound decoders will do "most" of their tricks on straight DC. 

Most decoders will automatically sense DC, nothing special to do, put on the rails and apply power. 

Specifically the MX645 works fine on DC. 

Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Greg. 

Steve


----------

